# Temporal Atlântico Norte - 1 Dezembro 2007



## Rog (4 Abr 2007 às 12:45)

*Tópico Seguimento Oceanos 2007*

- Ventos e Marés significativas
- Nível do mar
- Icebergs
- Erosão 
- Biosfera marinha
- Poluição


----------



## Luis França (28 Nov 2007 às 18:08)

*Subida anormal do nível do mar*

O mar está a subir em várias partes do globo nos últimos dias...

Será do degelo ou haverá alguma razão geológica que nos escapa ou que não é divulgada?   Será que a Terra está a "tiltar" (wobbling) por alguma razão desconhecida? Aceitam-se sugestões...



*FREAK TIDAL SURGE CAUSES HAVOC IN INDONESIA AND ELSEWHERE*  link

*INDONESIA*
Global warming is partly to blame for flooding in Jakarta that has forced thousands of evacuations and cut off a highway to the international airport, Indonesia's environment minister said Tuesday.
Authorities pumped out some of the water, which was 23 feet (7 meters) deep in the worst hit areas and washed more than a mile (1.6 kilometers) inland Monday, said Iskandar, an official at Jakarta's flood crisis center. At least 2,200 houses were inundated, some with chest-deep water.

*VIETNAM*
High tides on the Sai Gon River in the last two days caused 38 sections of dike to collapse, flooding many houses in Thu Duc, Binh Thanh and Cu Chi districts. High tides on the rivers of Tuy An Song Cau in the south central province of Phu Yen caused 50 houses to collapse and sank 11 fishing vessels. Local authorities in the districts were continuing to evacuate people living in high-risk areas. The two-way lanes across Ca Pass have been blocked by huge rocks that had fallen on the road.

*Ocean swallows town in Atafona, Brasil* link

The Brazilian town of Atafona, is being swallowed by the ocean as rising temperatures speed up erosion.Researchers say a total of 183 buildings have been destroyed and the Marine lighthouse moved twice in the past 30 years.

*Essex on flood alert after freak high tide* link

The Essex coast was on flood alert Sunday night after a FREAK TIDE engulfed a popular waterfront, completely swamping a number of cars. The surge happened at Brightlingsea at around noon when a spring tide led to the sea rising over the town's hard and as far up as the Waterside fish and chip restaurant.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Nov 2007 às 19:11)

*Re: Subida anormal do nível do mar*

Provavelmente deve ser causas geológicas...porque o aquecimento é impossivel  ainda á pouco tempo se bateu um novo recorde na acumulação de gelo nos polo sul e o polo norte neste momento está tambem a recuperar e já está a niveis normais 

Por isso das duas uma ou são casos pontuais isolados ou então as agencias meteorologicas e navais andam-nos a enganar e os polos já não tem gelo já está tudo em agua 

As placas andam aos pulos existem periodos mais activos e outro menos activos pela parte das mesmas agora quando e porque é que na sei


----------



## Vince (28 Nov 2007 às 19:49)

*Re: Subida anormal do nível do mar*



Luis França disse:


> O mar está a subir em várias partes do globo nos últimos dias...
> 
> Será do degelo ou haverá alguma razão geológica que nos escapa ou que não é divulgada?   Será que a Terra está a "tiltar" (wobbling) por alguma razão desconhecida? Aceitam-se sugestões...



Parecem epsisódios «normais» e sem ligação entre si, num dos casos foi uma maré excepcionalmente alta que até foi prevista pelos meteorologistas, noutro dos casos parece ser um epsódio típico de erosão/avanço do mar tal como nós também vamos tento por cá como na Caparica, Ofir, Espinho, Ilha Faro, etc,etc.



Mário Barros disse:


> ainda á pouco tempo se bateu um novo recorde na acumulação de gelo nos polo sul e o polo norte neste momento está tambem a recuperar e já está a niveis normais



Mário, a recuperação que tem sido relatada no Seguimento da Criosfera fala de niveis idênticos aos do ano passado por esta altura. Mas atenção que para além da extensão da cobertura também conta a profundidade do gelo, e essa recuperação ainda não sucedeu. E mesmo que esse indicador estivesse ao nível do ano passado, estariamos ainda muito longe dos niveis de há 10 anos atrás por exemplo. Com ou sem polémicas de aquecimento global, o Ártico está muito debilitado. Se isso já aconteceu no passado, é outra historia, efectivamente aconteceu há uns séculos na Idade Média , mas a realidade actual é esta, o Ártico está ainda muito longe dos niveis a que nos habituamos durante o século XX.


----------



## Luis França (28 Nov 2007 às 20:09)

*Re: Subida anormal do nível do mar*



Vince disse:


> Parecem episódios «normais» e sem ligação entre si, num dos casos foi uma maré excepcionalmente alta que até foi prevista pelos meteorologistas, noutro dos casos parece ser um episódio típico de erosão/avanço do mar tal como nós também vamos tento por cá como na Caparica, Ofir, Espinho, Ilha Faro, etc,etc.



Espero que sejam "episódios normais", embora não acredite muito nisso; se calhar mais tarde veremos que até tinham ligação entre si (o que parece não ser às vezes até é...). Tenho alguma curiosidade em saber se falarão nisto nas notícias - tenho a impressão que não, tal como aconteceu com o cometa Holmes.
O aumento da actividade sísmica e vulcânica influencia as marés, não é verdade? Este ano já ocorreram 5 ou 6 sismos de magnitude 8.0 (o normal seria 1 ou 2 por ano); enfim, nos dias que correm "tudo é normal" como se sofressem de alguma monotonia científica.
Aguardemos pelo próximo mês em que teremos vários acontecimentos interessantes: um alinhamento galáctico no dia 23 de Dezembro (e dois menores a 4 e 29 Dezembro), a continuação do aumento da coma do Holmes e a entrada no dia 2 Janeiro, do Tuttle - 2 cometas nos nossos céus; e outras coisas que não são para aqui chamadas...

Aposto que a imprensa vai continuar muito caladinha.

E já agora deixo aqui estas linhas:

"Tides are caused by gravitational effects caused by the moon. Combined with onshore winds, tidal surges can result.
With more energy being absorbed by the earth from the sun, the weather is bound to be more energetic as well, since the energy that drives it comes from the Sun.
These global weather effects are a predictable part of solar system wide warming.

...which causes greater winds...which causes tidal surge.

Superstorm to hit north sea area Nov 27 - Dec 2, expect dramatic local flooding. Expect worldwide wind/tidal severe events to begin now and peak on Dec 22. Avoid coasts, in North America prepare survival kit for your vehicle, things are about to get exciting.

...We continue to forecast with 90% confidence that the British Isles and the North Sea area are likely to be hit by one or several major storms and associated substorms including possible tornado type events, particularly in England...



link

... also be prepared for unseasonably strong winds in the coming month as earth - mars and comet holmes begin their electrical alignment and are in full alignment on the 22nd of december...



Something quite extraordinary is being reported to occur next month in the heavens. Comet '8P/Tuttle' joins '17P/Holmes' With Apparition on Second Day of New Year. The second comet begins to get attention. In the scientific community, many have speculated as to the 'surprise' showing and actions of comet 17P/Holmes. The astronomical community is a-buzz with this comet, and now with the coming of comet 8P/Tuttle. The excitement is no less in the metaphysical community with these two events indicating the time of 'transition' is here. "


----------



## Vince (28 Nov 2007 às 20:57)

*Re: Subida anormal do nível do mar*

Luis, o homem ao longo do tempo sempre teve a mania de olhar para o céu em vez de olhar para o que tinha debaixo dos pés. Sabemos mais sobre o que se passa a 500 milhões km da Terra do que o que se passa 5 km debaixo dos nossos pés. Há centenas de anos que conhecemos planetas e cometas mas só no século passado descobrimos que a Terra tinha um nucleo. Sabemos mais sobre o interior do Sol do que do interior da Terra.

Isto para dizer que por exemplo hoje ainda sabemos pouco sobre terramotos. Após muita investigação e pesquisa já vamos tendo umas ideias sobre o que se passa. Mas é um conhecimento ainda muito superficial, sabemos porque é que acontecem os terramotos devido ao choque entre placas, mas não sabemos por exemplo quase nada dos terramotos no interior duma placa. Muito menos sabemos prever o que quer que seja. 

Vamos aprendendo, com muito esforço cientifico. Ainda ontem foram divulgadas novas descobertas sobre a formação de tsunamis que até hoje desconheciamos. O conhecimento é uma longa caminhada e nesta questão dos terramotos as respostas que se vão encontrando tem sido encontradas debaixo dos nossos pés e não no espaço, apesar de estudarmos muito mais o espaço do que o interior da Terra.

O que não quer dizer que não haja efectivamente factores externos à Terra. Mas para já nada existe de fundamentado nessa área. Há um investigador russo que anda a fazer umas pesquisas interessantes sobre a influência da Lua nos terramotos. Ele defende que a gravidade da Lua tem influência sobre o magma e a água que existe nas suas muitas formas no interior da Terra. A teoria até tem alguma lógica mas para já é apenas uma teoria,que este investigador terá de alguma forma conseguir provar nos próximos anos.

Se é verdade que estão a ocorrer mais terramotos intensos ninguém sabe o  porquê. E tal como no aquecimento global também se pode questionar: maior frequência desde quando ? Apenas desde que temos registos ? Se for isso é muito pouco tempo.


----------



## Luis França (28 Nov 2007 às 21:20)

*Re: Subida anormal do nível do mar*

Vince, eu até já desisti de falar em sismos, por razões óbvias, apesar de a NOAA até ter um serviço de "quake predictions". Sabemos muitas coisas sobre o espaço exterior mas algumas não passam de teorizações científicas, como por ex. achar que um planeta a 41 milhões de anos-luz ter condições para a vida. Como se a vida só existisse tal como a conhecemos; até no nosso sistema solar andamos às aranhas a tentar descobrir o que existe noutros planetas vizinhos!! Nem é preciso ir muito longe, como dizes, a Lua ou a própria Terra.

Só lamento que as notícias que são publicadas noutros países, cá simplesmente são omitidas para não assustar o povo. Se calhar até éramos mais felizes se não  houvesse internet nem jornais, como no tempo dos nossos bisavós.

Assim estaríamos mais distanciados  dos problemas e questões científicas e, se calhar, vivíamos mais felizes; saberíamos que existiam cientistas que se preocupavam com isso e isso era formidável.

Já desisti de discussões filosóficas acerca da astronomia e geologia, pois é sempre um tema de discussão aguerrida em qualquer fórum português, infelizmente. De ora em diante, limitar-me-ei a informar só as temperaturas máximas e minímas. 

Basta que sim.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Nov 2007 às 21:35)

*Re: Subida anormal do nível do mar*



Luis França disse:


> Vince, eu até já desisti de falar em sismos, por razões óbvias, apesar de a NOAA até ter um serviço de "quake predictions". Sabemos muitas coisas sobre o espaço exterior mas algumas não passam de teorizações científicas, como por ex. achar que um planeta a 41 milhões de anos-luz ter condições para a vida. Como se a vida só existisse tal como a conhecemos; até no nosso sistema solar andamos às aranhas a tentar descobrir o que existe noutros planetas vizinhos!! Nem é preciso ir muito longe, como dizes, a Lua ou a própria Terra.
> 
> Só lamento que as notícias que são publicadas noutros países, cá simplesmente são omitidas para não assustar o povo. Se calhar até éramos mais felizes se não  houvesse internet nem jornais, como no tempo dos nossos bisavós.
> 
> ...



Eu acho que as noticias não são omitidas a unica coisa que acontece é que o publico não se interessa logo não existe a necessidade de os jornalistas "vasculharem" e divulgarem tais noticias todos nós sabemos que a relação dos portugueses com a ciência nunca foi grande coisa e pouco tem evoluido até o proprio estado demonstra bem o quao se interessa para que portugueses mudem a sua mentalidade cientifica sendo que deixam os material chegar ao estado que está tanto nas escolas como noutros serviços como o IM  é uma pobreza o que importa á socidade é se faz sol ou chuva e quem é que se divorciou ou meteu selicone 

Não queremos saber dos porques...


----------



## Vince (28 Nov 2007 às 21:41)

*Re: Subida anormal do nível do mar*



Luis França disse:


> Já desisti de discussões filosóficas acerca da astronomia e geologia, pois é sempre um tema de discussão aguerrida em qualquer fórum português, infelizmente. De ora em diante, limitar-me-ei a informar só as temperaturas máximas e minímas.



Não percebi Luis. Então podes falar do que te apetecer, o forum é bom para discussões aguerridas que isto das máximas e das mínimas é demasiado monótono e não puxa pela intelecto


----------



## Luis França (29 Nov 2007 às 19:35)

*Re: Subida anormal do nível do mar*

*HUGE WAVES INUNDATE WESTERN COAST OF PHILIPPINES*

MANILA, Philippines (AP): Big waves set off by a storm battered provinces along the Philippines' western coast overnight, sending more than 5,000 people fleeing, some falsely thinking there was a tsunami, officials said Wednesday.

There were no immediate reports of casualties from the onslaught of waves that sporadically battered coastal villages from the country's mountainous north to the southern island of Jolo from late Tuesday to early Wednesday.

The waves also created flash floods by pushing sea water into low-lying areas. 

Many were puzzled by the waves because Typhoon Mitag, which lashed the northern Philippines on Monday, had weakened into a storm then blew out of the country toward southern Japan, causing weather to improve by Tuesday. 

"Many thought that there may have been a tsunami so authorities had to tell them that the waves were caused by the weather disturbances,'' Duque told The Associated Press by telephone. 

The waves and flooding eased early Wednesday, prompting many to return home, he said. 

link


Nothing to see here, move along ...


----------



## Vince (29 Nov 2007 às 21:40)

*Re: Subida anormal do nível do mar*



Luis França disse:


> *HUGE WAVES INUNDATE WESTERN COAST OF PHILIPPINES*



Também nada de anormal atendendo ao remanescente dos dois ciclones e de outras pertubações na região :



> PAGASA blamed the huge waves on the strong winds triggered by the weather disturbances and the northeast monsoon.
> 
> “*The strong winds are associated with the surge of the northeast monsoon and the two storm*s,” Cruz said.


http://newsinfo.inquirer.net/inquirerheadlines/nation/view_article.php?article_id=103744


----------



## Luis França (30 Nov 2007 às 11:01)

*Re: Subida anormal do nível do mar*

*Waves of up to 14 metres in height are being predicted for the west coast this weekend.*

They would be the highest experienced for a number of years.

The Marine Institute and Met Éireann have issued a warning to all ships, fishing vessels and anyone close to the shoreline to take great care, particularly tomorrow afternoon.

Computer-generated wave forecasts, using information picked up on the Marine Weather Buoy Network, show that waves with a significant height of up to 14m, about 45 feet, could occur in the seas to the west of Ireland.

Previously the biggest waves recorded by the Marine Institute's data buoys were at the M1 Buoy to the west of Galway Bay on 17 January 2005, waves of 13.4m, about 40 feet.

The Institute and Met Éireann say that similar conditions could occur this weekend if weather systems develop as predicted and create conditions potentially hazardous to all marine users, ships, fishing vessels and even anyone close to the shoreline.

When a broad area of very low pressure sits in the Atlantic north of Ireland, as is expected to happen today and tomorrow, waves are able to build over a considerable distance.


----------



## Luis França (30 Nov 2007 às 16:48)

*Re: Subida anormal do nível do mar*

*Volcanic eruptions might result in rise in sea level, suggests new study* link

London, Nov 28: A new study has found out that volcanic eruptions might lead to an increase in global sea level.
The study points out that the eruptions might also affect the sea level in unexpected ways, like blocking out sunlight and cooling both the ground and the ocean.
Computer modellers previously thought that this might result in a drop in sea level, since water becomes denser as it cools.


----------



## Luis França (1 Dez 2007 às 13:20)

*Re: Subida anormal do nível do mar*

Irlanda webcam







Station 62108 - K3 Buoy


----------



## Luis França (1 Dez 2007 às 20:04)

*Re: Subida anormal do nível do mar*

E as ondas chegaram mesmo aos 14 metros de altura (em 2005 atingiram13,5 mt). Uauu!






*Atlantic swells reach 13 metres*

Waves more than 13 metres in height have been recorded off the west coast.

The measurements are in line with forecasts issued by the Marine Institute and Met Éireann earlier this week.

The Institute says it is likely that wave heights inshore will be reduced, but could still be in the eight to nine metre range, which poses danger for those walking or fishing near the shoreline.


----------



## Rog (1 Dez 2007 às 21:18)

*Re: Seguimento Oceanos 2007*

Uma situação muito interessante e ao mesmo tempo perigosa para a costa de alguns paises, nomeadamente para a Irlanda..


----------



## Minho (1 Dez 2007 às 21:27)

*Re: Seguimento Oceanos 2007*

É de facto impressionante o complexo de depressões que formaram ao largo da Grã-Bretanha. Dois núcleos com pressão inferior a 980hPa deve de facto gerar ondas espectaculares..


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Dez 2007 às 21:46)

*Re: Seguimento Oceanos 2007*

Agora imaginem se o AA não fizesse a sua missão sagrada de nos proteger hum hum como seria ? há pois a Costa da Caparica e afins iam pelo ar melhor iam na onda  talvez Janeiro traga uns bafos dessas depressoes.


----------



## Vince (1 Dez 2007 às 23:34)

*Re: Seguimento Oceanos 2007*



Mário Barros disse:


> Agora imaginem se o AA não fizesse a sua missão sagrada de nos proteger hum hum como seria ? há pois a Costa da Caparica e afins iam pelo ar melhor iam na onda  talvez Janeiro traga uns bafos dessas depressoes.



Pelos vistos mesmo assim não vamos ficar à margem. Eu hoje à tarde já notei ondulação na zona de Cascais, e como o Rog acabou de dizer no tópico das Previsões e Alertas, parece que temos um alerta do IM para ondulação de 4m.

Amanhã a ver se vou tirar umas fotos ao mar, já nem me lembro o que são ondas a sério


----------



## Vince (2 Dez 2007 às 08:43)

*Re: Seguimento Oceanos 2007*



> *Storm set to last Channel coast*
> Harbour in storm BBC
> *The south coast of England is bracing itself for severe gales as a winter storm brings winds of 70mph.*
> 
> ...




Como sempre, há quem aproveita.














> *Surfer defies giant waves alert*
> 
> Duncan Scott, 29, from Newquay, was surfing at Mullagmore Head in Donegal Bay as waves estimated at 55ft (16.7m) high lashed the coast.
> 
> ...


(c) BBC


A Bóia 62108 que o Luis França tinha indicado ontem:


----------



## Luis França (5 Dez 2007 às 15:31)

*Re: Seguimento Oceanos 2007*

*Giant waves damage 2 north shore Maui parks*
Baldwin Beach Park, Ho'okipa Beach Park, Honolua Bay

Giant waves on Maui today damaged facilities at two north shore public beach parks and injured one tow-in surfer, county officials said in a news release. Baldwin Beach Park and Ho'okipa Beach Park were both closed at 2:30 p.m. and will remain closed until the areas are declared safe by ocean safety personnel. At Baldwin Beach Park, wave faces were reported to be 60 feet to 70 feet on the outside reef and a tow-in surfer sustained severe cuts and a possible compound fracture to his leg, officials said. Two lifeguard vehicles — a wave ski and an ATV — were picked up by the shorebreak and thrown against a picnic pavilion door at Baldwin Park. The door was broken, and sand washed into the open-air pavilion. The waves caused substantial damage to the shoreline with sand piling up in the men's restroom and debris littering the park, according to officials.

"It's rubber boots country in the back parking lot," said Leland Parker, maintenance supervisor for the Coastal Section, East Parks District. "The waves are washing into the parking area and the water just gets backed up, with nowhere to go." At Ho'okipa Beach Park, wave faces were at 30 feet to 50 feet, according to Archie Kalepa, ocean safety operations supervisor. Waves washed up the steep stone wall into the pavilions, carrying sand and debris. "When it's this big, it's actually a lot easier to convince people to stay out of the water," Kalepa said. "It's the people onshore who have to be extremely careful — no one should ever turn their back to the ocean, even when they think they're standing in a safe zone." Kalepa also reported that two surfers were rescued at Honolua Bay on Maui's northwest side. Surf was estimated to be breaking in the 30-foot range.)

Ireland - 55 feet
Oregon - 35 feet
Hawaii - 80 feet


*Some Hawaii surfers take on 80-foot waves*

WAILUKU, Maui — "It was the worst lickings I've ever had," said extreme waterman Brett Lickle, describing his wipeout Monday in a wave with an estimated 80-foot face.
Lickle, 47, suffered a severe gash on his left leg during an afternoon session at Outer Sprecks with famed big-wave surfer Laird Hamilton, who stripped naked to fashion his surf trunks into a tourniquet to prevent his tow-in partner from bleeding to death.
"It was the most intense thing I've been through," said Lickle, recuperating yesterday at his Ha'iku home.
Lickle and other big-wave experts said Monday's storm surf created historic swells that rolled in close together, making it more dangerous for personal watercraft operators to swoop in and pick up their surfing partners before the next breaking wave.

"Those were the biggest waves that any of us have seen," said Buzzy Kerbox, another member of Maui's big-wave surfing community.


----------



## Luis França (5 Dez 2007 às 19:14)

*Re: Seguimento Oceanos 2007*

*Shorelines From Alaska to India Now Reporting Rising Sea Levels*






The oceanic "sloshing" is steadily taking land from such western Pacific island nations as Tuvalu, Kiribati and the Marshall Islands. In Papua New Guinea, reports have trickled in this year of fast-encroaching tides on shorelines of the northern island province of Manus, the mainland peninsular village of Malasiga and the Duke of York Islands off New Britain.
International media attention paid to the Carteret Islands, the best-known case, seems to have drawn out others, said Papua New Guinea's senior climatologist, Kasis Inape.
"Most of the low-lying islands and atolls are in the same situation," Inape said in Port Moresby.

Here in Kilu on the Bismarck Sea, on a brilliant blue bay ringed by smoldering volcanoes, swaying coconut palms and thin-walled homes on stilts, the invading waves last year forced some villagers to move their houses inland 20 or more yards -- taking along their pigs, chickens and fears of worse to come.
It did, on November 25, when the highest waters yet sent them scurrying.
"We think the sea is rising," said 20-year-old villager Joe Balele. "We don't know why."
The scene is repeated on shores across the Pacific, most tragically on tiny island territories with no "inland" to turn to.


----------



## Luis França (6 Dez 2007 às 13:35)

*Re: Seguimento Oceanos 2007*

É normal que em situações de tempestade as ondas atinjam 9 a 11 metros mas ondas com 20 e tal metros é que não me parece normal de todo. Para toda a costa oeste dos Estados Unidos há alertas para ondas superiores a 18 metros. Será isto normal?? Acho um pouco estranho; e os noticiários por cá continuam muito caladinhos...qualquer dia calha-nos a nós... 

*70 feet dead wave in Santa Cruz, USA*






Legendary Monterey Bay surfer Peter Davi, 45, drowned at Ghost Tree on Tuesday afternoon, according to the Monterey County Coroner's Office. According to Ghost Tree local Don Curry, the day started out incredibly. Thirty foot sets that stretched out to 70'+ wave faces rolled into the scenic Ghost Tree. It was the biggest Ghost Tree had ever been ridden.In the mid-morning, Davi, who was paddling into the waves, broke his leash and began swimming in. One tow team offered Davi a ride in but the surfer refused. Another tow team offered Davi a PFD but again Davi refused according to Curry.


----------



## Vince (9 Dez 2007 às 14:55)

*Re: Seguimento Oceanos 2007*

Hoje foi a boia 62029 a chegar aos 16 metros por volta das 11 da manhã.


----------

